# Help with screen dimensions for my theater room.



## RubiconAlpha (Dec 27, 2011)

I was nearly complete with the construction of my first dedicated home theater room before finding this site with all its helpful information. So kind of stuck with certain aspects of the room I have to work with.

My room dimensions are 14’3”(w) X 17’6”(d) X 7’8”(h). I plan to use on both rows of seating “movie theater” style seats. The back of the first row of seating is 11’ mounted on the floor from the screen, the back of the second row of seating is 15’ on an 8” platform from the screen.

The projector will be located 18’6” from the screen mounted on the ceiling in a media room behind the back of the theater room with a cutout like a projection booth. I am looking at either the Epson PowerLite Pro Cinema 9700UB or the upcoming Pro Cinema 6010 since I have already installed the Epson PixelPlus Control System remote for something in the Epson family.

I have also already installed Atlantic Technology ITWS-155 LCR’s for fronts and ITWS-30 SR’s for surrounds and rears. Therefore, I will be using an acoustically transparent screen on the screen wall.

My major concerns are view ability when having people sitting in both the front and back rows. I will have a row of four seats in front and a row of five seats in back centered in the middle of the room width wise. This helps with sightlines some but if the screen is too low, people in the back row may lose the corners of the screen when people are sitting in the front row. I have tried experimenting with folding chairs about the same height as the seats I am planning for the room and this does seem to be the case. Rarely will there be nine people in every seat but I would like to minimize this as much as possible without being stuck with an underwhelming screen size.

I am thinking a 120” (16:9) diag. would be the smallest I would go mounted as high as possible but any help here would be welcomed. Thanks.


----------



## Mopar_Mudder (Nov 8, 2010)

I will give you my expieriance since we have similar sized rooms

Width = 14'-9"
Length = 19'-6" (to screen, speakers behind)
Height = 8'-3" ( where the screen is)
Riser = 14" High
First Row Seating = 12'
Second Row Seating = 18'
Projector = 17'-6"

Screen = 136"x56.5" - 147" diag (2.40) : 101"x56.5" - 115" diag (16:9)
Screen is 33" off the floor

With all this I have perfect site line and the people in the front row are a non issue and you forget about them when you get into the movie. Biggest thing is I have a taller riser then you do, and that makes a difference.

Screen I use is a Seymour XD screen and a Panny 4000 projector.

My though when I built is that the front row is for me and everything is taylored to make that the sweet spot. Any one is the back is a guest and are going to be thrilled just to be in a home theater watching a movie. So yes keep the guest in mind but build to make your seat the best in the house.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Mopar_Mudder said:


> I will give you my expieriance since we have similar sized rooms
> 
> Width = 14'-9"
> Length = 19'-6" (to screen, speakers behind)
> ...


One suggestion I would make - once you have everything set-up, put a tape border on your wall for a 120' screen and calibrate your projector to fit your "screen". Then, use it for a few days and see if it fits or is too big/small and adjust accordingly. I have also seen people suggest using a bedsheet and throwing the image on that.

Still one of my favorite builds - love your room Mopar! One of these days you are going to have to tell me where in Wisconsin you are so I can see this wonderful space in person! :bigsmile:


----------



## Mopar_Mudder (Nov 8, 2010)

ALMFamily said:


> One suggestion I would make - once you have everything set-up, put a tape border on your wall for a 120' screen and calibrate your projector to fit your "screen". Then, use it for a few days and see if it fits or is too big/small and adjust accordingly. I have also seen people suggest using a bedsheet and throwing the image on that.
> 
> Still one of my favorite builds - love your room Mopar! One of these days you are going to have to tell me where in Wisconsin you are so I can see this wonderful space in person! :bigsmile:


Rice Lake - Fellow theater nuts are always welcome........


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Alrighty - next time I head up Eau Claire / Hayward way I will take you up on that! :T


----------



## Mopar_Mudder (Nov 8, 2010)

ALMFamily said:


> Alrighty - next time I head up Eau Claire / Hayward way I will take you up on that! :T


Yep that is our neck of the woods.


----------



## aLittletank (Dec 25, 2011)

In my experience 110" is the biggest I would go for a front row at 10'. Even this has caused discomfort for a couple guests of my guests. As stated above I strongly recommend testing out a screen size from your front row before buying a screen.


----------



## RubiconAlpha (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the suggestions.

I will use the tape approach once I settle on which Epson projector I'm going with.

Spec wise, the Epson Pro Cinema 6010 seems a great choice. Plus, it's 3D. Just waiting for it to come out.

aLittletank, I had the same concerns about the front row getting too much screen but I could see this as a plus when gaming.

The second row seems to be the room's sweet spot but really wanted to entertain more than just a few seats on the raiser, which is why I am going with "movie theater" style seating and all the "recliner style" seating seemed too big for my room.

Mopar_Mudder, great looking theater room! :clap: I may still add a few inches to my second row riser if needed.

Here is a peek at my room... still very much a work in progress.


----------



## Mopar_Mudder (Nov 8, 2010)

Looks great, will be the best room in the house when it is done!


----------

